# =][= WIP, New GK and SoB comming 2011 or such



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

*Games Workshop 2010-11 army plans*

Just saw this thread over at warseer.com
Figured some of you would want to take a look.
I did not see anyone else mention this so I decided to post it.

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237442



Stickmonkey said:


> Yesterday I got to look at some of the new WIP items for 2010 and beyond. A lot of it is already out there, (Ork Dreads). Some of it has been seen. I got permission to mention some of the items, but not a lot of specifics or specific release details.
> 
> * New GK Terminators 3ups (5 poses, 1 HQ/leader)
> * New Daemonhunter/Witchhunter concept art
> ...


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

This is his guess on when we might see some new Inquisition units, from what I understand he works for GW so this should be reliable info.
Just throwing up things that might interest you people, go check out the thread for more speculations. Ive added some highlights from the thread here.


Stickmonkey said:


> since i was asked to keep it all in one thread. Much of the discussion yesterday revolved around DH/WH plans. And i mentioned in the other thread it could see light of day around Jan next year if it stays on track. Can't see it happening any earlier, but could happen mid-2011.
> 
> Also looks like there will be another Mystery Box style campaign later this year. But I honestly don't know what it will be...I asked about Warhammer Quest, and was told specifically that license is with someone else now. (hopefully FFG) So yall's guess is as good as mine.





Stickmonkey said:


> To summarize for the dude and others. What I saw yesterday and am allowed to comment on is in my first post. I was wrapping up a bunch of other rumors and information I'd seen in the second post...being purposefully vague to give a little "wiggle room" to avoid cries of "foul" from a business standpoint. But more to give a flavor of what is in the pike.
> 
> I'll be able to comment more as the process goes on and we hear some of the play test results for rules, box art, etc. As with SW and Nids, I am really out of the loop by the time rules are finalized, but a lot of what I get to see does make it thru.
> 
> ...





From the thread said:


> Originally Posted by Rabid Bunny 666 View Post
> What could be added in terms of vehicles? Unless there is a new variant, it'll be either a redesigned Immolator or a plastic Exorcist.
> Stickmonkey: one word, sammael.


*Anyone got any idea what this comment means? What or who is Sammael? or is it a weapon?*



Stickmonkey said:


> Imagine the busiest release year GW has ever had...
> 
> Now imagine it busier...much, much busier...
> 
> ...


*This makes me really happy, it seems they are getting things done *



Stickmonkey said:


> I got to see the DH/WH character designs yesterday, there are about a dozen named inquisition, incl existing.
> 
> one looks like a gk chaplain.
> a sister w what looks like twin arm mounted SBs.
> ...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

New Dark Eldar at long lash, hurrays are in order. Hurray!.

"Death is my meat, terror my wine"


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ill believe it when i see the models, and codex's in person.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll be very happy when new Inquisition stuff becomes a reality.


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sammael is the master of the Ravenwing, I think.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

o great, now im at a standstill with whether I should buy the rest of my sisters :/
probably should just get em, who knows when these rumors will come to be real.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Sammael is the commander of the Ravenwing and flies on a jetbike, so this could possibly mean more jetbikes for the =][= or a super landspeeder. could go either way to be honest.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

I'll believe it when I see it  I think they'll get a lot of stuff done yeah, but then even if they release a codex/army book a month, they'd barely be keeping up with what needs redoing. 

Anyway, I'll be surprised if they aren't doing a lot of fantasy next year as well, as they're supposed to be getting a new edition of the rules out for it in the next 12-18 months...



oblivion8 said:


> o great, now im at a standstill with whether I should buy the rest of my sisters :/
> probably should just get em, who knows when these rumors will come to be real.


Just get'em! Until a firm release date is passed around, you never know what'll happen with them, and it won't be for quite while anyway.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

How much stuff do they have planned for reease?Jeez.
There seems to be no fanasy stuff.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yea, I posted StickMonkey's things over in the "2010 New Releases Sneak Peak" Thread 

I just really hope they bring out plastic Horrors/Plaguebearers/Seekers/GDs!!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Yea, I posted StickMonkey's things over in the "2010 New Releases Sneak Peak" Thread
> 
> I just really hope they bring out plastic Horrors/Plaguebearers/Seekers/GDs!!


Aren't you asking a bit too much?  Be thankful if they release the plastic Prince. 

I'll believe all this the moment I see pictures of these guys/Codexes. A photo of a DE Archon or the cover of their new Codex would suffice. I'm not being cynical, just cautious. They did get my hopes up.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> Aren't you asking a bit too much?  Be thankful if they release the plastic Prince.
> 
> I'll believe all this the moment I see pictures of these guys/Codexes. A photo of a DE Archon or the cover of their new Codex would suffice. I'm not being cynical, just cautious. They did get my hopes up.


Speaking of plastic princes, if you check out page 70 of planetstrike then there's definitely a new-looking daemon prince model there (apologies if this is old news but i only recently acquired planetstrike).

On topic - YAYAYAYAYAY a gk update! :biggrin:


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

the original thread on warseer has just descended into a convoluted mess of "woooo GK jetbikes!!! AWEEEESOMENESSNESSNESS!!!!!!!!XOXOXOXOXOXOX" because of that samael comment

stickmonkey appears to be on the inside somehow, but i'd suggest caution and the application of standard caveats on this stuff for the time being


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Sytus said:


> How much stuff do they have planned for reease?Jeez.
> There seems to be no fanasy stuff.


Except 8th edition coming out and all...


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

jams said:


> the original thread on warseer has just descended into a convoluted mess of "woooo GK jetbikes!!! AWEEEESOMENESSNESSNESS!!!!!!!!XOXOXOXOXOXOX" because of that samael comment
> 
> stickmonkey appears to be on the inside somehow, but i'd suggest caution and the application of standard caveats on this stuff for the time being


Yea making GK's more like standard SM's...that'll be great...NOT!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Wait, WHAT? So now there are a bunch of pretty concise rumors of stuff coming out up until 2012??? AND NO TAU!?!?

If there is no word of a Tau update within 2010 then I swear my nerd fanboy RAEG!!! will consume the northern hemisphere.


----------



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

Um folks... Am I the only one old enough to remember the old single marine onthe jet bik w/ 2 bolters?

God I feel older ever day (and the 20 jet bike RT marines I have prove it)


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

ThePublic said:


> Um folks... Am I the only one old enough to remember the old single marine onthe jet bik w/ 2 bolters?
> 
> God I feel older ever day (and the 20 jet bike RT marines I have prove it)


YARR!! Rogue Trader!! Temporal Distortion! My whole army shoots again! Win!

I fondly remember them too, specially a Chaplain mounted on Jetbike:grin:


----------

